# To invest or not to invest? Hmm



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys! 
So, as some of you know I have nigerian dwarfs. 
I have always loved the Nubians also though and I've been thinkin about maybe getting a registered Nubian?

I want a Nubian for a few diff reasons. 
~I would like to milk one for an SAE, and to make some possible extra money on top of the money off babies
~love the ears and height 
~fun to show, and far diff from ND's
~ I want another registered doe to make a sad total of 2 registered does.

But, I'm not sure what I want to invest in. 
I'm tied between 2 does. 
What I want is a good udder for show and I would like to have moon spots because its always been my dream to have a moon spotted goat, but I also always wanted a black goat. 
Please help me..
Contestant 1)

















Contestant 2)

































I'm leaning torwards 1 but then again I feel like 2 would be just as great! 
Decisions decisions decisions......


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if I have the money I always go with a bred doe over an open doe.


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I really like them both. Tough decision. I'm with Stacy though, I always go with the bred does.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, what if the other doe is older, not old but not young? 

Cause that's one of problems ..:/


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I would go with the bred doe. She is proven, mature and bred to a Kastdemur's buck. 5 years old is not old, or older for a doe. Most Nubians take that long just to be fully mature and at their peak production. Most of the does I have are 4-5 year olds. There is too much risk buying a dry open doe, you don't know what kind of udder she will have, if she will breed or if she will milk. Even though you want a spotty goat, going with color isn't always the best thing to do. If you really want the first doe, I would ask for some pictures of her standing naturally, more straight on to the side and one from the rear and the front. In the pics it looks like she has really been pinched down to get her back level (going by how angled her rear legs area) so she might not be as nice when she is standing naturally.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you!!

I totally get where you're coming from about the color. 
It's just always been a dream of mine but so is a black doe so that doesn't effect me any. 
I just looked up her baby daddy's (kastdemur) line for the ADGA spotlight show because I remembered seeing a kastdemur somewhere and sure enough, they got grand champion with lamanchas so I'm sure he'd be from good lines 
I'm starting to think even if I get her and end up not liking her as much as I think I will, if she has a doe that i might like more, I could keep the doeling and sell her. 

Thank you again for your help! 
I emailed the second does owner. Hopefully they still have her! 
I will also call the other people tomorrow (just in case).


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Always go for the bred and milking doe. She looks good, has a nice udder, good color. And 5 is not old for a goat, I have does that are 14 years old and still popping out triplets and quads.
Color shouldn't be a factor in which one to buy, it's all about genetics, production and conformation.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree I would go with the bred doe too  she is beautiful! And being bred is icing on the cake!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I agree with the others.......and kastdemurs is a top herd in the US........package deals are always nice.....she's a nice looking doe


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok!! thank you. 

Well I emailed them and I got two very confusing emails back. 
One said thank you for your interest she's still available and ready to go to her new home anytime and the second said I'm sorry I have a forking that's ready to go anytime now. She is priced 350$ if you would like some pictures I can send them. 

I'm guessing she's gone?:/


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Yeah from the sounds of it she is, sorry!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ehh, all good!

I had a back up for her. 
I just didnt want her in my top two cause she's kinda young.

























What do y'all think? 
I'm thinking the moon spotted doe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You could always email back and verify that she is gone.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes if you really want her it won't hurt to double check.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I emailed back and the lady said she decided to retain her until after she kids. 
After she kids, she is 450. 
I called the lady with the moon spotted doe, 
I got a few more pictures. 
She has not been bred but I have plenty of friends that have Nubian bucks. 
Here she is:

















What do y'all think? 
I think she's beautiful! 
I'm going to ask for the ADGA name to look at the ancestry.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I would purchase the bred doe after she kids, or ask the lady if she has any others she is willing ti sell in.kid.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

The lady said 

She only has one other for sale and it's a doeling that's like a little younger than a month. 
But 450 is a lil much (I think) for one that isn't bred. 
Also, she's not for sure going to sell that doe. 
But she said possibly.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I would go with her personally I like to get them young especially big breed goats so you can teach them your way of showing and have no problems controlling them because its a big change from Nigerian to Nubian Just My Opinion


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NigerianGirl said:


> I would go with her personally I like to get them young especially big breed goats so you can teach them your way of showing and have no problems controlling them because its a big change from Nigerian to Nubian Just My Opinion


Thank you nigerian girl!!
That's the EXACT reason I keep falling back to the moon spotted doe.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I completely understand that I'm made the mistake of trying to buy a lamancha off a friend of mine and she let me keep her for a few days and decide if I still wanted her...she was a pain she pulled and jerked and liked to step on my toes  so I haven't gotten a full grown one since


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I think you should just go for the moon spotted one. Like one of the above posters said you can train it and then you can also choose any buck to breed her to when the time comes. I say get her.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Nigi girl:

I've gotten one that was 9 months? 
She is a doll. So great when showing and gets ALL the attention in te barn, not to brag but she's beautiful:









Delilah: you have a GREAT point about breeding her to anyone that I choose! I never thought of that. Thank you so much!!
I picked out her first boyfriend!!;P









(He is at the farm I got my first show goat from)


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I like her first boyfriend! So did you decide on which one to get?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

I think you really want the moon spotted girl. Go for it!! She is a doll and I'm sure you will regret it if you don't.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

If I were you, I would look for linear appraisals, and track back blood lines looking for appraisals and traits on each one you are interested in and then make a decision. A little more money is worth it. It takes more time andmoney to breed up. Look up blood lines then do an internet search for the name of the dam for example.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> If I were you, I would look for linear appraisals, and track back blood lines looking for appraisals and traits on each one you are interested in and then make a decision. A little more money is worth it. It takes more time andmoney to breed up. Look up blood lines then do an internet search for the name of the dam for example.


Delilah: I think I did. Haha 
Ogfabby: Im pretty sure she's the one I want also. 
I probably will regret it if I don't. 
Rdmtnranch: I looked up their ancestry. 
What exactly is linear appraisals?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Here is her name and registration number

The D&D Precious Baby
N001581375

And the thing I pulled up on ADGA.
What do you think?


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

You don't are that she's American right?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> You don't are that she's American right?


What's that mean? 
Like I know she is, but I don't know what the difference is.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know how to describe it. I meant to say care not are lol!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha I figured. 

Well, is that bad?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Agreed. Go with the bred doe. Reason one, she looks like she has better conformation. Reason two, You will be getting double, triple, or even quadriple what you paid for her.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

No it isn't. Lol how I understand it is this it's what happens after so many generation of grade goats I'm pretty sure it goes 0, 25, 50, 75, and then it goes to American.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> No it isn't. Lol how I understand it is this it's what happens after so many generation of grade goats I'm pretty sure it goes 0, 25, 50, 75, and then it goes to American.


So American is just purebred. Ok lol

And caprine crazy: I wouldn't be able to get the doe until after she kids and it would just be her.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh, that stinks. 

American is not the same as Purebred. American goats have had a Recorded Grade goat in their history. Purebreds have had only that breed in their background. Unless we're talking Lamanchas, they can breed up like Deliah was saying.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I still think you should get the moon spotted one I think you would hate yourself if you didn't.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, I am getting her.

I don't mind at all that she's American. 
I talked to the lady to see if she'd come down to 200. She said that's fine cause I'd have to pay 25 to breed her. 
But she said I could breed her to









This buck^^ for 225. 
That's what I'm going to do. 
Gunna set up a time for me to go pick her up. 
Hopefully the weekend of the 27th or the weekend after? What do you think?

I'm sooooo excited!! 
^_^



し○へ 　　 　 　 へ○/
　/ ヘ　　　　　　　( ヘ
﹤　　 　　　　　　 ﹤


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I love him he's got spots too so you should defiantly get spots! I'm excited for you lol just think of the spotted baby's! *sigh*


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

American in Nubians isn't as desirable as it is in the Swiss breeds. There isn't anything wrong with them, they just haven't been promoted and shown as much. A lot of people only want purebred and won't even look at an American, so it can make selling kids harder.

I know you are already going to get the moon spotted doe, but something just doesn't look right to me. She looked way better in the first pics they had of her in the ad, than she does in the new ones they sent you. She looks pretty small for a yearling and lacks a lot of depth of body, length and her head looks too big to be going with the rest of her. She also has too much ear control, but if you breed her to a buck with longer ears, you will hopefully get kids with long droopy ears. She looks like she has the potential to be nice and big, but maybe didn't get all the right nutrition she should have had, so hopefully if you get her and feed her well she will blossom over time.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

From what I can see, that black mature doe has it all over the spotted one. I would nab that doe in a heartbeat if I had the chance!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yeah, I will deff be giving her some feed. 

I see what your talking about by the ear control and that she might not have had enough nutrition. But my first registered goat, sophya, was like that when I got her (she also hated people) now she loves me, looks great, and gets so many compliments. 

I'm sooooo excited, waking up in the middle of the night wanting to go get her! 

For the people that were saying get a bred doe, I kinda sorta am. 
Let's just hope she goes into heat and gets bred before I pick her up.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry to be so slow getting back to you. Linear appraisal is when certified person from ADGA come and measures overall conformation. Looks like the one you picked doesn't have one done. You could try the black doe does if you want to look it up


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

rdmtnranch said:


> Sorry to be so slow getting back to you. Linear appraisal is when certified person from ADGA come and measures overall conformation. Looks like the one you picked doesn't have one done. You could try the black doe does if you want to look it up


Its ok!! 
That sounds great. Maybe I need to find one and take her to it when I get her!!


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I would. From what I have been told it is a good way to find out her weekness in order to breed up. That way you can pick the right buck.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Coool 

Alright, ill be looking for em. 
Think ADGA will have a schedule of them in my area on the website?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

ADGA will list when they will be in your state, but not where. Typically individuals have the LA at their place, some herds will offer to be a host herd, where you can go to their place and have your goats done at the same time their goats are done. ADGA doesn't list who is a host herd though, you just kind of have to find a herd that does LA and ask if they are doing it the year you want to and if they would be willing to be a host herd. With LA it is best to do your does when they are in milk, kids (or dry yearlings) don't get an official score that gets put on the ADGA website. The official scores are only for milkers or senior bucks. It is also best to sign up earlier in the year so it is cheaper, but I do think they have a reduced rate for youth members, even if you sign up late.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

ptgoats45 said:


> ADGA will list when they will be in your state, but not where. Typically individuals have the LA at their place, some herds will offer to be a host herd, where you can go to their place and have your goats done at the same time their goats are done. ADGA doesn't list who is a host herd though, you just kind of have to find a herd that does LA and ask if they are doing it the year you want to and if they would be willing to be a host herd. With LA it is best to do your does when they are in milk, kids (or dry yearlings) don't get an official score that gets put on the ADGA website. The official scores are only for milkers or senior bucks. It is also best to sign up earlier in the year so it is cheaper, but I do think they have a reduced rate for youth members, even if you sign up late.


Hmm alright, ill look when I get home!! 
Thank you for your help! 
Hopefully I find one


----------

